# New Tahoe EMS unit is awesome!!!!!



## paramedichopeful (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so excited right now, and for good reason. A local department (not mine) just took delivery yesterday of a 2008 Tahoe tricked out for EMS. See, the commissioners were constantly moaning about how much fuel they use in the type 3 just to go out and give first aid to some 5 year old. So, they decided to get a smaller vehicle to use as a primary response unit and staff it with a team of elite Medics and Intermediates. I just went down today, at the department's invitation, to check things over and look at the state-of-the art in first response.

It is a 2008 Tahoe with almost no miles on it. There is a compartment in the floor by the back hatch that stores an 02 tank and mask kit. A small cabinet has a suction canister and airway kit, and there is a c-spine kit and a KED board. The very back row of seats have been removed and the middle row folds flat into the floor. There is a backboard with a pillow and some blankets that goes on the floor, and you can strap the pt. and board to keep them from rolling around.

Basically how it works is like that of a regular sized ambulance. If it's not something serious like an MVA or head trauma, Medic and Intermediate jump in the Tahoe and roll. Once on scene they can assess the situation, and if need be they can call in more help and get started treating the pt.  The Intermediate drives while the Medic is in the back monitoring the pt. You load them onto the backboard, put them in the back, and strap them down. There is a small (pre-school sized) chair mounted on a swivel up by the pt.'s head. Paperwork is done digitally via laptop and barcode scanner. The glass in the back and on the sides can be switched to blurry privacy glass with the touch of a button. 

Lighting is amazing. Inside there is a switch to change from regular flourescence to red night lights. The outside has a bar on top and street glow on the bottom that reaches out several yards. Every siren imaginable is on this thing, and alleys are not good places to test them out.

Before I left they asked me if I would like to go with them on a test drive. I thought, "What! A new unit and they want ME to go with them on the test drive?!"  Of course I went; I got to play pt while they drove around doing checks to make sure everything worked. By the way, those freakin' backboards are uncomfortable as hell! 

All in all I had fun; and I think I learned a few things too. Now if that new-ambulance smell would just go away.... new car smell is nice, but new ambulance smell is like burnt plastic and diahrrea.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 19, 2009)

Suburbans have been banned for patient transports for over 25 years, due to lack of space, lack of ability of to carry required equipment, etc. Did your state actually authorize this vehicle as an ambulance and license it for transport patients? 

What type of stretcher does it have? No stretcher? What type of suction device does it have, oxygen tanks? You know, medical equipment instead of the "cool lights"? 

Sorry to me, sounds like your commissioners are looking for a million dollar law suit instead of saving bucks. Hopefully your medics will be smart enough to point the dangers of this out. 

As a first response unit (no transport) I could understand but not as a unit to ever transport a patient. 

R/r 911


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 19, 2009)

Rid, I know Massachuetts will certify first response units (Class V vehicles, if I recall correctly. Class I and II are ground ambulances and class IV are HEMS units) to be able to transport in the extremely rare instances that an ambulance is documentably not available. How often does it happen, if it ever does, I'm not sure, but it's there.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 19, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Rid, I know Massachuetts will certify first response units (Class V vehicles, if I recall correctly. Class I and II are ground ambulances and class IV are HEMS units) to be able to transport *in the extremely rare instances that an ambulance is documentably not available.* How often does it happen, if it ever does, I'm not sure, but it's there.



The point is that it is not used as a primary response unit for patient transport, in which I would suppose that the unit he was describing would not also but knowing city councils?.... 

All states had agreed upon the definition(s) of ambulances (type I, II, III & other speciality) hence otherwise we would still be using hearses. station wagons and suburbans. As well, each state agreed upon the standard criteria for the minimum equipment. I am sure that their maybe some slight differences as additional equipment but the minimum would be the same. The way they enforces this is though grant funding and being able to or should I say not being able to receive Medicare/Medicaid funding. 

R/r 911


----------



## mikie (Jul 19, 2009)

*Have you any photos?*

10chararacters.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 19, 2009)

If the vehicle is used as a QRV to back up a true KKK-rated ambulance, or possibly to access areas where an ambulance couldn't be expected to go due to terrain or weather on an occasional basis, fine.  That said, putting two personnel on said vehicle and sending it to "Johnny cut his finger calls" is a dangerous practice. Callers are notorious for providing inaccurate patient information; a "cut on the leg" I responded to recently ended up being caused by a chain-saw.  Had your tricked-out Tahoe been sent on this call, would they have been able/capable to handle a major trauma in the back of an SUV?  It sounds like your local city management is trying to blur the line between what is and what is not an ambulance, and my concern is that the public and the providers will both lose out in the end.  Use it for what it's best suited for; a QRV or as a parade truck.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Jul 19, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> So, they decided to get a smaller vehicle to use as a primary response unit and staff it with a team of elite Medics and Intermediates...



What kind of paramedic or EMT-I school do you have to go to in order to earn an elite title? <_<


----------



## marineman (Jul 19, 2009)

To me it sounds like a medic fly car type of deal that is not designed to transport patients. In that case they must send an ambulance in addition to the fly car therefor how much money do they save sending 2 rigs rather than one?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 19, 2009)

marineman said:


> To me it sounds like a medic fly car type of deal that is not designed to transport patients. In that case they must send an ambulance in addition to the fly car therefor how much money do they save sending 2 rigs rather than one?



They don't but it looks so ...g--o--o---d!

R/r 911


----------



## Hockey (Jul 19, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> They don't but it looks so ...g--o--o---d!
> 
> R/r 911






Pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen



I agree....


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 19, 2009)

lol.... fire suv anyone

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=13298


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 19, 2009)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> What kind of paramedic or EMT-I school do you have to go to in order to earn an elite title? <_<


well I didn't know what else to use to describe them as. Simply put, they are THE best. Fast, efficient, and they are good caregivers. When I had my wreck last month they were the guys that came and got me. I would put them up against anyone else in the country.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll be honest and say that I think they plan on using this thing as a backup and mobile command unit. The city says that it is supposed to be a first response unit, but that's what _they_ say. Personally, I think this is an all-terrain vehicle for the convenience of getting top level personnnel out into the sticks and for them to ride around town in and brag about how much they have. But, that's just my thoughts.

Yes, it is cool and will probably be of great help sometime sooner or later, but like Rid said it would be impossible to give first rate care in that thing. I'm 6 ft 3 and it was a push to get me to fit in there. The pt.'s feet will probably rub on the back hatch all the time. I'd say it is a just-in-case toy that they thought they needed. By the way, the FD all got new uniforms and everything last year, and earlier this year the PD got all new radios, cop cars, and the whole works. Maybe this is EMS's way of making things equal?


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 19, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> By the way, the FD all got new uniforms and everything last year, and earlier this year the PD got all new radios, cop cars, and the whole works. Maybe this is EMS's way of making things equal?


 
So the fire guys all get new uniforms (Nomex?), plus whatever you define as "everything"; the PD gets vehicles, radios, and whatever defines "the whole works". EMS gets a used, "tricked out" SUV for their "elite" to cruise around town and impress all the citizens. Sounds like an enormous waste of $$$ and resources to me. Fire and PD get equipment items that will be used every day, and EMS gets a toy. I don't care how pretty it looks, all the cool looking lights in the world never made a difference to the guy laying on the cot. It re-enforces the belief of too many city managers that the fire service and law enforcement are the "real" emergency services, and EMS is simply a FedEx for the sick and injured to get to the hospital and off the streets. Your new parade truck hardly makes thing equal; and instead of equipment that can be used to benefit the citzens (read: the people who paid for it), the city fathers wasted your agencies money. Can't wait for the Christmas  parade when you can finally show it off. (/endrant)


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 21, 2009)

It seems to me that providing patient care in a Tahoe would be anything but "awesome."

Streetglow?  Is this an EMS vehicle or something out of The Fast and the Furious?


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> So the fire guys all get new uniforms (Nomex?), plus whatever you define as "everything"; the PD gets vehicles, radios, and whatever defines "the whole works". EMS gets a used, "tricked out" SUV for their "elite" to cruise around town and impress all the citizens. Sounds like an enormous waste of $$$ and resources to me. Fire and PD get equipment items that will be used every day, and EMS gets a toy. I don't care how pretty it looks, all the cool looking lights in the world never made a difference to the guy laying on the cot. It re-enforces the belief of too many city managers that the fire service and law enforcement are the "real" emergency services, and EMS is simply a FedEx for the sick and injured to get to the hospital and off the streets. Your new parade truck hardly makes thing equal; and instead of equipment that can be used to benefit the citzens (read: the people who paid for it), the city fathers wasted your agencies money. Can't wait for the Christmas  parade when you can finally show it off. (/endrant)


well, it just doesn't seem right that the Police/FD always get the best of everything, but EMS gets treated like crap. EMS averages more calls per year than either Fire of Police. So, why should they be stuck with junk made in the early 90's and have to do all the work while the cops get a new dodge challenger to SIT in. That's all they do , SIT and wait for someone to need help, then CREEP on out to the call.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Jul 21, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> It seems to me that providing patient care in a Tahoe would be anything but "awesome."
> 
> Streetglow?  Is this an EMS vehicle or something out of The Fast and the Furious?


actually, it has the best light system I've ever seen. what it was was the old fire chief's cruiser truck, so it has some of the nice fire features on it.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 22, 2009)

:deadhorse:

I give up...


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> :deadhorse:
> 
> I give up...



that is the best icon I have ever seen lol


----------



## firecoins (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks like the perfect suburban response vehicle.


----------



## xlq771 (Jul 22, 2009)

In western Canada, a lot of industrial EMS providers use Suburban conversions as Emergency Transport Vehicles out in the oilfield, and in forestry.  Crestline Coach still offers a high top Suburban conversion for this purpose.  Some units use standard cots, others use basket stretchers.  These units transport the parient to EMS.

They also use Mobile Treatment Centers, which are a slide in module to convert a pick up into an ambulance.  Most designs use basket stretchers.

www.tufport.com/medical_overview.htm

www.tufport.com/docs/TufportMedical1.pdf

http://cargobody.com/pdf/ambulance.pdf

www.braunnorthwest.com/ems_slidein.php


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 22, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> well, it just doesn't seem right that the Police/FD always get the best of everything, but EMS gets treated like crap. EMS averages more calls per year than either Fire of Police. So, why should they be stuck with junk made in the early 90's and have to do all the work while the cops get a new dodge challenger to SIT in. That's all they do , SIT and wait for someone to need help, then CREEP on out to the call.



The police that work in my area, do a lot.  And yes they have newer vehicles than what we have, but for us to do our job we need them.  I know your getting ready to take you EMT class, so not sure how much you know about this already SCENE SAFETY!  PD responds to almost every call we have (We have a lot of highway accidents, fights, and drug calls), just to make sure that were safe and that we can do our job.  To provide care to the sick and injured.


----------



## spisco85 (Jul 22, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> ... So, why should they be stuck with junk made in the early 90's and have to do all the work while the cops get a new dodge challenger to SIT in. That's all they do , SIT and wait for someone to need help, then CREEP on out to the call.



It's funny. All I do is SIT and wait for someone to need help...


----------



## dmc2007 (Jul 22, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> actually, it has the best light system I've ever seen. what it was was the old fire chief's cruiser truck, so it has some of the nice fire features on it.



Just so we're clear, this is Streetglow:
http://carjamz.com/zen/images/AN100.jpg
There can't possibly be a need for that on an EMS vehicle

Either way, the best lighting system in the world isn't going to matter to the patient.  In certain situations it may be beneficial in keeping your crew safe, but it isn't the be all end all.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 22, 2009)

dmc2007 said:


> Just so we're clear, this is Streetglow:
> http://carjamz.com/zen/images/AN100.jpg
> There can't possibly be a need for that on an EMS vehicle



Need? No. Totally awesome? Sure. Better uses for the money? Of course.


----------



## rmellish (Jul 23, 2009)

It sounds like a great recruiting tool.

If you have a chronic whacker shortage you're trying to remedy.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Is this a rural department? I could see a good use for that vehicle in that case.  Like others have said using it to get the pt out to road.  So many times we had to place the PT in the bed of the FDs brush truck.  Also use for in the winter at a multiple PT accident. Put a PT in the tahoe while waiting for mutial aid. Instead of putting them in the fire trucks cab to keep them warm and dry while waiting.  Of course im looking through my departments eyes whos way out in the country and mutial aid is about 30min or more away.  For a suburban area though...that dead horse has been beaten enough.  Although it would be nice as a "stand by piece" for football games or race tracks if you have any of details like that.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jul 28, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> actually, it has the best light system I've ever seen. what it was was the old fire chief's cruiser truck, so it has some of the nice fire features on it.



I didn't know Streetglow was a nice fire feature.

Can they change the color to green to indicate the ICP?


----------



## redcrossemt (Jul 28, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> well I didn't know what else to use to describe them as. Simply put, they are THE best. Fast, efficient, and they are good caregivers. When I had my wreck last month they were the guys that came and got me. I would put them up against anyone else in the country.



I think I'm a good, fast, and efficient caregiver....... Does that mean that I can have more letters after my name? Maybe I can get a tag printed up with EMT-P/Elite!

And, wait a second, so not every EMT, Intermediate, and Paramedic at this service is a good, fast, and efficient care giver? Isn't that what we're supposed to be? I'd be mad if I got one of the bad, slow, inefficient medics when I needed help.


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't want to send out a Type III unit? Then send out a Type II. I wouldn't use that kind of truck for anything but a supervisor vehicle or ALS Intercept type vehicle with the capability to transport if absolutely necessary... meaning there aren't any other options available.


----------



## medic_texas (Aug 30, 2009)

firecoins said:


> Looks like the perfect suburban response vehicle.



Nice!  We are going from the MD902 to a 407 and a EC135 (we were sold to Med-Trans).


----------



## nomofica (Aug 31, 2009)

xlq771 said:


> In western Canada, a lot of industrial EMS providers use Suburban conversions as Emergency Transport Vehicles out in the oilfield, and in forestry.  Crestline Coach still offers a high top Suburban conversion for this purpose.  Some units use standard cots, others use basket stretchers.  These units transport the parient to EMS.
> 
> They also use Mobile Treatment Centers, which are a slide in module to convert a pick up into an ambulance.  Most designs use basket stretchers.
> 
> ...



Yes we have plenty of these in the oilsands here in Alberta. They're not bad. Not great, but not bad.

As for the Tahoe being used as an "ambulance", no. IMO, the only place a Tahoe has in EMS (without having a box being thrown on the back for a real ambulance conversion) is for supervisor response or a first responder.


----------

